# what month was your latest swarm caught



## twintrades (Jul 17, 2011)

Just wondering what month was the latest in the yr you caught a swarm. 

Or when you pull the traps in for the yr and are done trying to catch them ?


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I just collected one today, July 25th. Another swarm I got was in late July too, don't remember the date of that one as it was 5 years ago.

Pugs


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I got 2 out of the same tree the same day in September several years ago


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I've caught one in October but don't know why I bothered. Didn't make it. I leave my swarm traps out until February only because I don't get around to resetting them until the last minute. Swarms start as early as the end of February in our corner of the world depending on the year.


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

I caught a small swarm about two weeks ago there building out a 5 frame nuc .


----------



## twintrades (Jul 17, 2011)

Ill just bring mine in in oct. And put back out in the spring. That way i wont forget where they are ! Being new to beekeeping ive never seen a swarm around here. Now im getting my mind opend to everything.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Just captured a 6 pounder 30 ft. up a cherry tree today. Somewhere close there is a very unhappy beekeeper. The queen is marked


----------



## twintrades (Jul 17, 2011)

Why cant i find one like that ? Nice find. All i can say is they should have taken better care of them.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

twintrades said:


> Why cant i find one like that ? Nice find. All i can say is they should have taken better care of them.


I can't really point fingers because two of my hives swarmed but I captured them and brought them back and put them in new hive boxes. Not the best way to do a split 

If you like catching swarms, you should get yourself on the swarm list at your beekeepers club. You'll never have to buy bees again .


----------

